# 2011 Bow review: High Country Archery Speed Pro X10



## adkins1969 (Oct 5, 2006)

HEY JASON, did you ever adjust the stops to see if it helps the wall and speed?? I wrote you on youtube but you never wrote on your results.you said it helped but never went and further>>


----------



## xtreme (Mar 12, 2008)

Quite a few years back High Country was the bow around here. I had a Supreme and it was a good bow back then. So after I saw this video i went and looked at the web site. I think the X11 looks pretty good. wouldnt mind testing it out. Looks like they have came a long way. There is no dealers around here. If I find one at a local shop that is used or something I think I will have to sling some arrows thru it. Kinda impressed on the way it looks, and if shoots the way it looks it will be a nice bow.


----------



## Jason Balazs (Feb 10, 2007)

Adkins1969. Yeah it helped a lot on both ends. I have been skammed trying to get stuff done post ATA show, lol. Which, I guess is a good thing. 
Xtreme: My first bow was a high country sniper. Awesome bow for the tiem. I will have the X11 this year, and it is confirmed. So watch for that one! 


Thanks fellas.


----------

